# Buenos Aires looks better on a rainy day



## meaburroperomerio (Aug 26, 2008)

Deanb said:


> how bad is the winter in buenos aires?


It depends of How hard is in the Antarctic Continent... if the winds comes from the South usually we have days with temperatures under 0°C in the morning... Like its happening right now... If the winter turns to the North We have between 5°C and 7°C in the morning and 10/12°C in the afternoon... The sun goes down at 18hs... after that it gets colder.
There is a short period of time in the winter when the temperatures are between 10°C and 18°C, It´s because of The Zonda Winters that came from Chile... And There is a couple of polar cold wave that hits Buenos Aires in the winter too.


----------



## Sky_devil (May 27, 2011)

great pictures!


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

66- Streets of La Isla neighborhood:









67- I love these parks:









68- Old stairs:









69-









70- Stairs in Guido street:


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

71-









72- National Library, icon of brutalist architecture:









73-









74-









75-


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

76- The few people who went out for a walk, they were walking their dogs:









77- Walking on Libertador Avenue, to Barrio Parque. Peru Embassy:









78- Libertador Avenue:









79- Automovil Club Argentino headquarters:









80- Rainy cityscape:


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

81-









82- Autumn:









83-









84- Figueroa Alcorta Avenue:









85- Grand Bourg Tower:


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

86- Barrio Parque neighborhood:









87-









88-









89-









90-


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

91- A nice path:









92- A beautiful corner:









93-









94-









95- Some of modern architecture:


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

96- Le Parc Figueroa Alcorta Towers:









97- More of Barrio Parque:









98-









99-









100-


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

101-









102- Some cute little cars jeje:









103-









104-









105- The neighborhood of dreams:


----------



## meaburroperomerio (Aug 26, 2008)

i LOVE your pics!


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

meaburroperomerio said:


> It depends of How hard is in the Antarctic Continent... if the winds comes from the South usually we have days with temperatures under 0°C in the morning... Like its happening right now... If the winter turns to the North We have between 5°C and 7°C in the morning and 10/12°C in the afternoon... The sun goes down at 18hs... after that it gets colder.
> There is a short period of time in the winter when the temperatures are between 10°C and 18°C, It´s because of The Zonda Winters that came from Chile... And *There is a couple of polar cold wave that hits Buenos Aires in the winter too.*


*And is hitting hard right now, the south of Buenos Aires province is under snow.



Your pics are nice Jaguar. The trees of Buenos Aires look great in autumn. *:cheers:


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

106-









107- ¿Call of Duty Black Ops? :sly:









108-









109-









110-


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

111- Figueroa Alcorta Avenue again:









112-









113-









114-









115-


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

116- Stone and plants:









117- Patriotic path:









118- Rush hour:









119- Malba, museum of latin american art:









120- Le Parc Towers, the tallest of Argentina:


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

121- Bricks visual:









122-









123- Libertador Avenue:









124-









125- Mini parks on sidewalks:


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

126-









127-









128- Libertador Avenue to north:









129-









130- Bottleneck jajaj:


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

love ur pics Jaguar ! 
Buenos Aires is very special ! hope 2 be there soon =$

rawr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful photos....thanks.


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks!!


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

131- Streets of Palermo neighborhood:









132- Small buildings that survive from the "modernity":









133- 90's oasis:









134- 









135- More towers:


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

136- More Palermo:









137-









138-









139- Las Heras Avenue in the late afternoon:









140- Twenty century architecture on Santa Fe Avenue and Scalabrini Ortiz junction:


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

141- Classic facade on Las Heras Avenue:









142-









143- 









144- Old surviving portrait:









145- Alvear Avenue again:


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

146- Street level:









147- Streets of Recoleta:









148- Scared lady :lol: :









149-









150- The quintessential view of Recoleta:


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

151-









152-









153-









154-









155- Carlos Pellegrini square:


----------



## Ultramatic (Jul 6, 2009)

Muchas gracias por las hermosas fotos Jaguar. Buenos Aires will always be close to my heart!


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

156-









157- Arturo Illia highway:









158- Here was the Israel Embassy before the 1992 terrorist attack:









159- Ground floor 70's style:









160-


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

161- Bencich building, Arroyo street:









162- San Martín square:









163- Ministry of Foreign Relations:









164- San Martín palace:









165- Babel tower... of books, by Marta Minujin:


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

166-









167- View to the port:









168- Santa Fe Avenue:









169- 









170- Galerías Pacífico Mall:









171-











172- ♫ ♪ ♫ _Me verás volver, a la ciudad de la furia..._ ♪ ♫ ♪


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

What an amazing city. Love the mix of architecture. Your right, the rain adds something else to the look.

Thanks for the pix.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

so it's as cold as Paris then?  do u get winter days of 20C too?

I love all the green spaces in the city


----------



## Luli Pop (Jun 14, 2010)

it's less cold than Paris, winter between -2 and 18 degrees. but it changes a lot every week.

this was a rainy thread, please, keep it rainy.

now: 










before the attempt:




























hotel particulier by wonderful argentinian architect Alejandro Virasoro


----------



## ncjrsa (Dec 2, 2006)

172- ♫ ♪ ♫ Me verás volver, a la ciudad de la furia... ♪ ♫ ♪ 

SodaStereo...great band...from a great city!

I love this thread!! Congrats!


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Great city!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Gorgeous city. As has been pointed out, some real Parisian angles there amongst the modern stuff. You know a city is fantastic when it looks sexy in the rain!


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

nice !
where is the Israel embassy located now ?


----------



## miami305 (May 20, 2009)

Aww...how I miss Buenos Aires, Argentina.....Como extrano mi Buenos Aires, Argentina.


----------



## meaburroperomerio (Aug 26, 2008)

I love your pics Jaguar!


----------



## USARG (Jun 6, 2009)

Buenos Aires so elegant and so simple in a mix of the best 
of Paris,London and New York! Love it!


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

Beautiful city! Was there in 2004 - loved it


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

:cheers2:not too hard to make a great thread when you have such a great urban explosion


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

*San Telmo Neighborhood*


173- San Telmo, Defensa street:









174-









175- Balcony:









176- 









177-


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

178- Very ugly building:









179- San Telmo main square:









180-









181-









182- We had to wait under an awning for a while, until the rain stopped:


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

183- Starbucks is everywhere! :lol: :









184- Going into the street Humberto 1°:









185- I found a beautiful church on this street:









186-









187-


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

188- Humberto 1° and Balcarce intersection:









189- Balcarce street:









190-









191- Balcarce and Carlos Calvo intersection:









192- Ministry of Agriculture:


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

193- Danish church:









194- Intersection of Defensa and Independencia avenue:









195- Beautiful entrance of a building:









196- San Lorenzo street:









197-


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

198- Defensa and Chile street, Mafalda's corner:









199- Restaurants on Chile:









200-









201-









202- I like this brick facade. It's a school:


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

203-









204- México street:









205- Otto Krause technical school:









206- The sun came out, illuminating this little art nouveau building:









207- Arches on Paseo Colón avenue:


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

208- Venezuela Street, overlooking Puerto Madero:









209- 









210-









211-









212- 5 de Julio Street, from Venezuela to Belgrano avenue. *Here Batman's parents died*:


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

213- Venezuela street overlooking Puerto Madero again:









214- Santo Domingo Church, on Belgrano avenue:









215- Entrance to the church:









216-









217- Tomb of Manuel Belgrano:


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

*Monserrat Neighborhood*

218- Belgrano avenue:









219- Domes of the Otto Wulf building:









220-









221- 









222- Front yard of the Church of San Francisco. Government building behind:


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

223- San Francisco Church:









224- Hidden buildings:









225- ....and it rains again!! While we were admiring this old pharmacy:









226- San Francisco Church under the rain:









227- Near to the Plaza de Mayo:


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

228- The rain stops again, and we continue walking through the Plaza de Mayo:









229- Banco Nación headquarters









230- Diagonal Norte avenue:









231-









232- And again the sun began to illuminate Buenos Aires:


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

233- Two more photos of Diagonal Norte avenue:









234-









235- Cabildo:









236-


----------



## Jennifat (Aug 7, 2005)

Amazing photos, Jaguar! Buenos Aires is undoubtedly the most beautiful city in the Americas.


----------



## Aloy Concept (Dec 26, 2006)

:applause::applause:, great thread Nahui!


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

*Parque Patricios Neigborhood*

237- After a short subway ride...










238- ...we arrived at the Parque Patricios neighborhood









239-









240- Parque Patricios park:









241- Caseros avenue:









242- Subway entrance:









243-


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Beautiful! Buenos Aires looks gorgeous in the rain. It also appears to be a very green city.


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

Jaguar's photos are amazing, this thread rocks! :cheers:


----------



## Uspallata (Nov 14, 2011)

Great job Jaguar..


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

JmB & Co. said:


> Great thread. Although I really enjoy sunny days in BA, the architecture of the city looks more interesting on cloudy days.


...obviously after a week full of rain, everyone enjoyed the sun :tongue2: :


----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

I like it on rainy days and some gray days. I've heard that summer feels pretty sticky and humid, not my cup of tea.


----------



## JmB & Co. (Jan 5, 2008)

Right, summer in BA it's like summer in every concrete jungle. People just spend all day in the parks of Palermo.


----------



## Tincho_Lavie (Nov 21, 2012)

Jaguar, me siento como un nene en una tienda de dulces robandote fotos :lol: son todas tuyas? creo sin exagerar que hiciste uno de los mejores, si no el mejor, hilo de buenos aires en todo SSC, mis aplausos para vos :applause:


----------



## JaimeBandeira (Oct 26, 2013)

Eu amo Buenos Aires; lindas fotos. Buenos aires é a Europa bem pertinho do Brasil. Um grande abraço gaucho.


----------

